# Blown teats



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi guys!

I have a FF Nigerian doe due any day now (currently day 146) and her bag is HUGE. Her dam had a huge bag too (Her name was Pamela Anderson because of it!) and blew both her teats. Poppy (FF) hasn’t kidded yet but I’m starting to worry she’s heading the same way - she developed an udder fairly early into her pregnancy and it’s bigger than my current milkers who’re on their second and third lactations.

Is there anything I can do to prevent Poppy’s teats from blowing? I’m worried that when her bag actually fills, it’s going to be way too much milk. I think she only has twins in there. 

I intend on showing her and want to avoid any udder damage if possible  Photo attached of her udder a few days ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is anything you can do preventively but someone on here might have some suggestions.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I'd try consistent lactation suppressant foods and herbs to see if it helps reduce production a bit. When I was lactating I took decongestants, sage tincture by the ounce, and homeopathics. I still produced way too much. Humans milk production doesn't regulate the first two weeks postpartum...I wonder if there's a similar time frame for goats. I haven't noticed that.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i have a doe with blown teats. they are not horrible and truthfully i have seen does with "easy to milk size teats" that are larger. I was told she got them as a ff, they didnt milk her the first few days after kidding and didnt realize she was producing so much.
So my suggestion is milk her the first few days what the kids dont drink if she looks full. my does dam side didnt have the issue, either did any of her doelings so far.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would make sure you milk her and pull the kids to bottle feed. Kids won't be able to keep up with production at first, which leads to her overfilling for demand. I can't get a good look from the pic, but if you plan to show her, that's what I would do. Take a pic from the rear and a good one of the side...... can tell a bit better that way.....


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

The positive about my doe is i wouldnt of been able to afford her if she didnt have them. but the negative is i cant show her. she did get her leg as a junior. She has not overfilled since i have had her, so i think the ff is the biggest thing since they are new and udder isnt stretched yet.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It really doesn’t have anything to do with the udder capacity.. ( stretching? ) it’s about teat conformation which is genetic.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

good to know. i just figured if the udder is really full then the teats will be very full, vs udder not super full then teats wont be either... only time my girls teats get very full is when they are weaning the kids.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks guys. I will be pulling the kids and bottle feeding anyway, and milking her has always been the plan so hopefully that will work. I’m hoping it won’t end up eventuating anyway, but I do definitely think there’s a genetic component. Her udder is a huge improvement on her dam, especially fore attachment wise, but the rear/side attachments and teats so far aren’t great.
Showing her isn’t the be all and end all as it’s more just for my own experience and to get some critique on what I need to improve - I’m really hoping she gives me a doeling so I can see if I’ve improved the udder again!

I’ll get some other views shortly when the sun comes up to give you a better idea.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't think she will blow her teats before she kids. I have a doe that last year had a full-on udder (not much different than her post kidding fullness) 3 weeks before kidding. She was just fine. When she kids, her teats will fill and as long as you pull her in and milk the excess from the babies, you will be fine. All of our udders are great and I dam raise. But I also milk excess from day one and manage the udders while babies are on them.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Not the greatest photos since I had a human kid asleep on me, but this is her udder this morning. One side I’m more concerned about than the other


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She does look really full on the left half of her udder. I think she will be fine before she kids, but when she does, definitely milk her. She is lopsided right now, so hopefully milking her can correct some of that.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thats what my doe teats look like when she is full.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Not the greatest photos since I had a human kid asleep on me, but this is her udder this morning. One side I’m more concerned about than the other


those teats are not blown. They are just her normal teats when in milk. not all have the same size and shape. You may need to milk her out more often than twice a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look normal to me as well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Not the greatest photos since I had a human kid asleep on me, but this is her udder this morning. One side I’m more concerned about than the other


You can milk her out now to relieve pressure. They will continue to produce colostrum based on hormones; it's not like they have a pre-determined amount. You don't need to take all of it but getting it down so it's less tight will help minimize the risk of both mastitis and blowing teats, which is absolutely a concern. Genetics do control initial teat size but too much pressure can damage their support tissue and cause the mammaries to fall into the teats which makes them difficult to milk and increases the risk of further injury, as well as being unattractive. 

Regardless of breeding I've only seen it happen on goats that were allowed to overfill, particularly ones nursing singles who favor one side and not being milked on the other. I raise Kikos and it's not uncommon because they often have dairy level production but most breeders just leave them to raise kids. Less often with actual dairies because most do get milked but it can happen, and I have one like that now. She's older but not fond of being milked so I'm sure she has just nursed most of her life. The favored teat is normal, but by milking out the other for a couple weeks her kid is now able to latch on it (thank God.) 

The upside is that you can freeze any colostrum you get now to have on hand, and if you do let the kids nurse initially they will have an easier time with it not fully tight. Even if I plan to pull them I prefer to leave them with the dam for 24 hours so they have free choice access to colostrum before switching to set feeding times.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> You can milk her out now to relieve pressure. They will continue to produce colostrum based on hormones; it's not like they have a pre-determined amount. You don't need to take all of it but getting it down so it's less tight will help minimize the risk of both mastitis and blowing teats, which is absolutely a concern. Genetics do control initial teat size but too much pressure can damage their support tissue and cause the mammaries to fall into the teats which makes them difficult to milk and increases the risk of further injury, as well as being unattractive.
> 
> Regardless of breeding I've only seen it happen on goats that were allowed to overfill, particularly ones nursing singles who favor one side and not being milked on the other. I raise Kikos and it's not uncommon because they often have dairy level production but most breeders just leave them to raise kids. Less often with actual dairies because most do get milked but it can happen, and I have one like that now. She's older but not fond of being milked so I'm sure she has just nursed most of her life. The favored teat is normal, but by milking out the other for a couple weeks her kid is now able to latch on it (thank God.)
> 
> The upside is that you can freeze any colostrum you get now to have on hand, and if you do let the kids nurse initially they will have an easier time with it not fully tight. Even if I plan to pull them I prefer to leave them with the dam for 24 hours so they have free choice access to colostrum before switching to set feeding times.


milking before kidding can help mastitis to set up residence. That is not a good idea. Those teats have a plug keeping all the nasties out until kids start nursing. Then the kids saliva has good stuff in it to keep mastitis at bay.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> milking before kidding can help mastitis to set up residence. That is not a good idea. Those teats have a plug keeping all the nasties out until kids start nursing. Then the kids saliva has good stuff in it to keep mastitis at bay.


She's planning to bottle feed anyway. By that logic milking is always risky. Use proper sanitary measures as usual and the plug will re-form like it always does. Better than having permanent damage from a blowout.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> She's planning to bottle feed anyway. By that logic milking is always risky. Use proper sanitary measures as usual and the plug will re-form like it always does. Better than having permanent damage from a blowout.


those teats are not blown. They are just her natural teat shape. So there is no reason to milk now anyway.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> those teats are not blown. They are just her natural teat shape. So there is no reason to milk now anyway.


The goal would be to do it before that happens to prevent it, but taking a closer look it might be too late. That lumpiness is either congestion or they're already blown and it's mammary tissue that's slipped down. The doe I currently have you can clearly tell the difference between the side that's blown and the side that just has a naturally large teat but is structurally intact.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice guys - sorry I never got back to this thread, the actual kidding took my attention and I’ve been busy with both human and goat kids since!

The doe in question kidded a week ago and thankfully teats are not blown like I was worried about. The first couple of days she did have an awfully lumpy udder and very uneven but with twice daily milking that has resolved. One side is still far larger and producing more, not too sure how to remedy that entirely, but no blown teats which was my main worry!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want the milk, milk her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys - sorry I never got back to this thread, the actual kidding took my attention and I’ve been busy with both human and goat kids since!
> 
> The doe in question kidded a week ago and thankfully teats are not blown like I was worried about. The first couple of days she did have an awfully lumpy udder and very uneven but with twice daily milking that has resolved. One side is still far larger and producing more, not too sure how to remedy that entirely, but no blown teats which was my main worry!


Sounds like congestion, which fits with that lumpiness I saw. I've only had it happen once but it looked very similar. Milking more often, massage, and warm compresses can help clear it up faster but it's not too serious. 

I've had ones that randomly started producing more on one side too. No idea why it happens, but it will also usually resolve if you milk both sides evenly, although sometimes not until they freshen the next time. As long as both are functioning and there's no indication of mastitis I just shrug it off.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys - sorry I never got back to this thread, the actual kidding took my attention and I’ve been busy with both human and goat kids since!
> 
> The doe in question kidded a week ago and thankfully teats are not blown like I was worried about. The first couple of days she did have an awfully lumpy udder and very uneven but with twice daily milking that has resolved. One side is still far larger and producing more, not too sure how to remedy that entirely, but no blown teats which was my main worry!


if the larger side is the smaller teat… the kids prefer the smaller teat. Milk her at least a few times a day on the larger teat to keep it smaller in size. The kids will learn to nurse it too. Or you can force them to nirse the other side by taping the smaller teat and milking that side For a few days. It may even her out. One of my does has a larger teat and i just milk that side more often to keep it down and within a few days the kids nurse both sides.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> if the larger side is the smaller teat… the kids prefer the smaller teat. Milk her at least a few times a day on the larger teat to keep it smaller in size. The kids will learn to nurse it too. Or you can force them to nirse the other side by taping the smaller teat and milking that side For a few days. It may even her out. One of my does has a larger teat and i just milk that side more often to keep it down and within a few days the kids nurse both sides.


I am bottle feeding the kids. So both sides get milked evenly twice daily. It’s not a hugely dramatic difference, just a little lopsided…as a currently breastfeeding mama myself, same LOL
I’m hoping that either as she advances in her lactation it evens out, or even her next freshening. 

Was thinking that milking the smaller side more and not quite milking out the larger side would help it to catch up, but I don’t want to get caught in a catch 22 where she then just produces less because she’s not being milked as much (on the larger side). So for now just milking them both evenly.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

McCarthyFarms said:


> I am bottle feeding the kids. So both sides get milked evenly twice daily. It’s not a hugely dramatic difference, just a little lopsided…as a currently breastfeeding mama myself, same LOL
> I’m hoping that either as she advances in her lactation it evens out, or even her next freshening.
> 
> Was thinking that milking the smaller side more and not quite milking out the larger side would help it to catch up, but I don’t want to get caught in a catch 22 where she then just produces less because she’s not being milked as much (on the larger side). So for now just milking them both evenly.


Better to just stick with that and let her body do what it does. Any I've had that were only producing unevenly but not blown have evened back out, whether it was caused by kids favoring or just happened spontaneously. As a FF my best milker randomly dropped by half on one side with no obvious cause - she was only being milked, there was no inflammation, off color or taste, etc. Every year after that she had a gorgeous perfectly balanced udder, including while feeding kids 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

@McCarthyFarms as an aside, crazy high producers like that don't always make great candidates for showing because there's a tradeoff in volume vs appearance. 2+ gallon a day milkers (standard breeds) are going to hang low because there's nowhere else to put it regardless of how good their attachments are. You'll find most commercial dairy animals won't cut it in the show ring because producers aren't willing to make that sacrifice. Something to consider as far as your goals.


----------

